# sleeping weird...



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

so do any of your kitties sleep weird? 

Harley does!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

lol i posted about this a while back... here are some of the pics i posted of Buddy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















he'll pretty much sleep anyway he ends up. I kept moving, and he didn't wake up, he just adjusted positions! lol

they're so cute when they're sleeping all bendy!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's Elly sleeping funny while I surf catforum:


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

cute cute cute!!
Here are a couple more of Harley

Superman kitty









ferrett kitty


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Mojo and Jinx are so loving....sometimes! :lol:


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

My grey male cat Presley often sleeps in weird positions.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Cat Fancier said:


> My grey male cat Presley often sleeps in weird positions.


That is one flexible kitty!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It makes my back hurt just to look at it! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

this looks pretty uncomfortable, too:










that's a hard side on that cat cave.

sorry about the poor quality. it was a very small part of the print and I had to blow it up quite a bit.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

This is Asha's favourite position...(not a cat, I know - but forgive me!)









And Elliot's too big for the armchair...









This is an awful pic of me, but had to share - these were some adorable puppies, part of a litter I hand-reared last Christmas...









Baby Riley









And Theo making a 'bed' out of Riley - or are they just cuddling?









Ems x


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Teagan is the queen of wierd sleeping positions in this house...

It all started her first day home:
































































































































Bad pic of me.. but she loves to lay on me









I am sure there are more.. she is just the most relaxed cat i have ever seen!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

sleeping Veronica


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I've posted some of these, but... can't pass up an opportunity like this!

Here's a couple of Tiny- sleeping on ME!









I took this one. He looks sooo comfy!









Boyfriend took this one. A view from above!

Here's Hot Rod in sleeping in a favorite spot, which is weird. I think he is a man in a cat suit. His fave places to sleep are in front of the fridge or in front of the TV, and everytime he sees a woman in the kitchen, he thinks it's time to eat!









Yeah, it's the same one that's in my "sig." That's why it's so small!

-mynee


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Ta3339 said:


>










Unique cat!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

[/list]


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

oh my gosh...I love all the sleepy kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Emma- I like your FC shirt! 

Ta3339- Are those dvd sleeves that you have in those pictures? Just wondering since it looks like it would save space.


Ok here are my cats sleeping positions.....


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kitkat..your's are adoarble sleeping together like that  I like the one of Twinkie on top of Sugar. They are so cute!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

kitkat.. they are so cute.. i love the kitten pics

yes they are DVD's in the cd sleves. we have over 500 movies.. it saves SOOO much space.. all the real boxes are in a box in the attic!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Angel sleeps under the covers








Tasha sleeps on the warmest blanket she can find.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

The first two are of Psi the day I brought him home - 10 wks. (Second one is blurry, sorry...but still funny!) Love the couch eh? *shudder*


















Samhain dozing on the monitor.









And the cutest sleeping picture of Psi that I have.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

oldie, but still my favorite, always makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Tanyuh - are you Wiccan? Love the name Samhain :wink:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Heh, thanks. No, I'm not Wiccan, but we liked her name because it is the pagan 'holiday' around Halloween time. And we got her on Oct. 28, eight years ago. Initially, though, we came up with the name from the band Sam Hain, heh.


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Jinx's favorite nap spot is my husbands lunch box!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby wants chin scratches when she is sleeping! :lol: 








On the chair:








In a blanket:








On my sister's bed:








In the sunlight:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Bailey sleeping between the wall and the cat post. Guess she got pooped trying to catch her toy mouse.

<3
Roze


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

sweet sleeps on the battery


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

My favorites of Kiera:











and...


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

awww! Kira is so cute!!

just a few more of my boys...

I think I already posted this picture, but he's just so cute!



























ferret kitty...









6 feet up!









in a box...



























how does he breathe?!?









with the fishies...









on a lap...









in the car









8O









sleeping cute









sleeping on mom


















sorry...I went a little picture crazy! 8O


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Cute photo's everyone! I hope you don't mind if I add to it. This is Puppy, who sadly passed on in August 2004. He was just a kid, but the coyotes got the better of him when he snuck out the door one night.  We loved him very much and, like Charlie, he thought he was all dog. Here he is resting in the dogs, errr I mean his, bed.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Cleo:

















Lucas:

















Levi:


----------

